# Hunting whip found.



## SpeedyCBR (16 January 2020)

I have in my possession a hunting whip from the Worcester area.  It was left at branch of a well known removals company when they closed their Worcester branch.  It is made from cane and has a horn top with a silver ferrule inscribed "HB 1906". 

I don't expect the original owner to come and claim it but it is obviously of high quality and so I wondered whether the initials may mean something to someone.


----------



## Shay (16 January 2020)

HB is likely to be the origional owner.  That probably isn't enough to distingish them alone.  Its worth a try - but beware chancers.  A decent whip of that era is worth an easy £200 in auction.  I have my grandmother's whip from the same time - it has NBJ 1908 on it - her initials and the date it was made for her.

Its worth a try.  But I think you will probably only attract folk who recognise the value rather the the name.   The only other possibility is if you local hunt have records gong back far enough they might be able to pinpoint the family.  But that is a fairly far shot.

I absoltely love mine - but it is my grandmother's.  I carried it to hunt myself in the 1970's. - but its a display piece now.


----------



## The-Bookworm (16 January 2020)

I would have a go at teaching it, see how you get on.
Contact some local hunts. 

Though I had a side saddle with initials and that could only be traced to the Manor house, but it was fun though.


----------

